# 16 month old & kayaking?



## New_Natural_Mom (Dec 21, 2007)

We are planning on going camping in August when DS will be 16 months. Is it insane to consider taking him canoeing or kayaking with us? We have both been canoeing and kayaking before (never with a toddler) and I wouldn't call us experts, but we are not total newbies nor are we hard core.

It would be on a 455 acre lake in WI. If it isn't crazy, what are some things to consider? Would/should we be tethered somehow or would that be bad? Of course he would have a PFD, but anything else to consider?

I think he would like it.


----------



## BlueEyedLady (Jun 13, 2006)

I think it depends on your child. My DS would totally never sit still for that and I'd be fishing him out of the water constantly, so we wouldn't do it. However, if he'd sit still then I'd totally take him - he really would love it, I just know that at his age (18 months) with his personality he wouldn't sit still.


----------



## kirstenb (Oct 4, 2007)

I'm not sure DS would be able to sit still for that! I would have a do a small trial run close to shore to see how he would handle it. If he would sit still though I wouldn't have a problem bringing him.


----------



## Dea (Sep 26, 2006)

Okay so I wrote something totally different, but then I did some research and I think it might depend on what kind of kayak and the temperment of your child.
I don't think I would take my daughter, but I have no idea how to maneuver one, but if you'd used them lots before I guess it's what is comfortable for you.


----------



## nighten (Oct 18, 2005)

I would not tether him or anything, in case something were to happen he could get trapped under the boat, or it could be a strangle hazard, etc. No clue if that's proper or not, but it's what my gut says.

I would take mine in a canoe (not a kayak though), provided we were close to shore and the toddler had a full and proper PFD on, as you've already mentioned. But it definitely depends on the child.


----------



## mamadelbosque (Feb 6, 2007)

I'd never tether anyone or anything on a boat - too huge of a risk of drowning if you tipped over. I was in canoes from a very young age, and always did fine. My DS hasn't been in a canoe, but he has been in a kayak (we switched to kayaks several years ago - SO much more fun than canoes!!). Last year he was around that age, and wasn't a big fan - too unstable at the time. But he was pretty A-OK just a couple weeks ago.

SO, I'd give it a try - he might love it, and he might hate it. Just make sure you have a proper life jacket on'm at all times







.

Actually, now that I've thought about it, if your going to be in it for an extended period (more than say 5-10 minutes), I'd probably go with a canoe - then at least they can stand up and look out and walk back and forth from mom to dad vs being stuck on someones lap. Canoes are (generally) more stable than kayaks (which is why most camps have lots of canoes, but not so many kayaks


----------



## travlr (Apr 28, 2007)

I took my DD2 ocean kayaking when she was about that age. She wore a PFD and sat between my legs on a single sit-on-top style kayak. We stayed close to shore and went for short outings of maybe 20 minutes or so max. She really wanted to go and she loved it! My girl is and was very mature and verbal so that may have played in my favor. We went in the morning when it was calm and the surf was minimal. Loading and unloading was the hardest part.


----------



## kcstar (Mar 20, 2009)

My parents worked at a Boy Scout camp when I was a toddler. They took me out on the canoe, I don't know how many times or how long. I remember, years later, finding the tiny life jacket that I had worn still hanging in a closet.


----------



## Kayaking Mama (Feb 15, 2006)

For us, at that age it worked best to have DS sitting in front of one of us, right between our legs, and to hold the paddle out in front of him (does that make sense?). Also have low expectations of how long you might be able to go at a stretch (it might only be 15 minutes at a time).

Never, never tether a child to the boat or to you. If you were to flip the boat, he could get tangled and pulled under. And of course, PFDs for everyone, not just your child!

Have fun!


----------



## New_Natural_Mom (Dec 21, 2007)

Thanks all, just to be clear I meant tethering to me, not the boat...though I can see why not to do that. We will probably try a canoe then (depending on his temperament at the time...it's still 3 months away!)


----------



## mmace (Feb 12, 2002)

Mine has been canoeing since she was just about a year old (she's six now) and has always loved it! At that age she would sit on the bottom of the canoe with some toys, snacks, bottled water, etc. Now that she's bigger she sits up and has a paddle, but back then she was more than content to just sit there and play. We do river canoeing - three hour stretches or more from the beginning, no problem.


----------



## kcparker (Apr 6, 2008)

I would do a canoe because they are more stable. One thing you might want to do before you go out is take DS to some baby swimming lessons at the local aquatics center. If you can go knowing that your babe is familiar with being in the water, maybe knows how to float and turn over from front to back floating and won't panic if he does fall in, that might be an added bit of confidence for going out on the water.


----------



## Girlprof (Jun 11, 2007)

I'd also try a "dry" (I guess I mean wet?) run in a boat ahead of time - or just don't be disappointed if it doesn't work out. Our DS loved the water at that age - still does. But from age 0 until about 4 years old, he panicked any time he was in a boat. Well, he managed a huge river cruiser, multiple deck ship, but any small boat was cause for panic. No idea why and last summer we took him canoeing with absolutely no problem.


----------



## katiesk (Nov 6, 2007)

i would do the canoe ! that sounds like lots of fun! i think we will go canoeing this summer as well...


----------



## pinksprklybarefoot (Jan 18, 2007)

Last summer DH took DS (who was 17 mo) out in a kayak a few times, but DS only lasted about 10 minutes before getting antsy.


----------



## taramoon13 (Apr 17, 2008)

we took ds canoeing last summer when he was almost a year. he loved it, he actually fell asleep in my arms while nursing at one point. he doesn't like to sit still for long yet he loves to be in the canoe. he also doesn't mind wearing the vest at all. this year he's done great so far too, next time we go i'll bring a towel for him to sit on when he gets tired of standing, but he mostly likes to just stand up and check everything out, so no need for toys here! make sure you have a good sun hat (with a strap so it doesn't fall in!) for your lo, as it seems like whenever we go the sun is SOOO bright. have fun!!!


----------



## AdInAZ (Jun 20, 2007)

We love kayaking with our kids! For a toddler, I would suggest bringing some water toys in the boat with you. For instance, our little guy loves to tow his own little boat over the edge of the kayak and watch it in the water. My daughter liked to "fish" with a stick that had a piece of string attached (no hook).

I wouldn't worry about stability of a kayak. No toddler is going to tip that thing over with an adult sitting in it keeping it stable. Kayaks are lower to the water which makes it easier for little ones to dip their fingers in without having to hang over the edge. You can also move faster in a kayak than in a canoe so if you can only keep your little one entertained for 30 minutes, that might be enough time to make it across the lake to your picnic site, ya know?

You might also consider boating early in the morning when you are more likely to see wildlife by the shore. More entertaining for everyone.

Have fun!


----------



## dollysods (Sep 16, 2007)

We're also planning a trip to the a lake with several islands in it this summer-- seems perfect for my daughters age since there is maybe 15-20 minutes between each island. We are undecided on canoe vs. kayak still--- we have some experience with both. She will be 17 months when we go. We'd like to bring paddle she can play with or I am sure she will want to play with ours. Has anyone seen any toddler size paddles anywhere?


----------



## mmace (Feb 12, 2002)

Quote:

Has anyone seen any toddler size paddles anywhere?
My dad made one for my little lady...


----------



## alexisyael (Oct 23, 2003)

We went kayaking with our son when he was @ 15 months old (? I forget his exact age, we were visiting our families in CA, my step-dad has a canoe). He has ALWAYS been a hugely active child, but on the water, he seems to recognize it's chill out time (he's also been inner tubing).

Have fun!


----------

